# Sansui San110



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

I have been given a Sansui San110 5.1 Channel Digital Amplifier and the accompanying 5.1 set of speakers.
No manual, no remote.
The amp has a single RCA type connection marked Sub Out and the powered sub has a Single RCA type connection marked Line In. I guess I just connect the two, is that right?
Do I need to use any particular type of cable?
The sub also has 2 pair of speaker level inputs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. Line out to line in. Any cable with rca terminals should carry the signal fine. You may want to find one in the future with better shielding or gold plating etc if you're going to use a random cable for temporary use.


----------



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

I have never used a sub before but it sounds like this one may be damaged. (Wouldn't surprise me).

It occasionally makes a low buzzing/fluttering sound, that's all.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

At what volume level? Could be pushing it too hard. Might be the port chuffing. If it's low level, you might be right. What's the room size?


----------



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

I have tried different level settings on both the AVR and the sub and a range of freq. filter settings on the sub. Also tried a different AVR - same result.
At one stage the sub was powered on but not connected to an AVR and the speaker made fluttering noises.

Room size is about 10' x 12' with 8' ceiling.


----------

